# My hair grows FAST, but is still baby fine & thin...HELP!



## godfreygirl (Apr 17, 2008)

*I'm so frustrated with this hair problem of mine and need HELP...if there is anything that CAN help.




I can't begin to count how many volumizing, thickening, get fuller hair....and so on....products I've tried. I take both GNC "Ultra NourishHair" and "Hair, Skin &amp; Nails Formula" vitamins...although I'm ashamed to admit I sometimes forget them for a few days in a row. *

*It's so hard to get my hair to hold any kind of style that won't just droop in a couple of hours....heaven forbid there be any humidity....that I've been just curling my bangs and pinning on one of several hair pieces I have. I've been doing this for over 3 years now and, although it's very easy to do and gets me out of the house quickly, I'd like to at least have the option of fixing my own hair, know it's going to look thick and full, and know it will stay that way for most of the day.*

*What kind of suggestions do you have to help my baby fine, thin hair either get thicker, look thicker, really be volumized...and so on? Also, I should add that I do not have a huge budget. In fact, I live on a very tight budget....but I've found SO many home recipes for facials, body scrubs and other things that I'm wondering if there may also be some for getting thicker, fuller hair. Thanks for any advice or suggestions you can give.*


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 17, 2008)

Colouring or highlighting hair will swell the hair shaft.

Have hair cut into layers.

Hair all one length will be heavy and only emphasize thinning.

Shampoo and only put a bit of conditioner on ends.

Try to stay away from any styling products - weighs hair down and makes it look thinner.

Aside from colouring and a nice layered cut, the less you do to your hair, the less thin it will look.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have the same prob and I think that baby fine hair is due to diet and genetics. I would start eating a lot of protein and take biotin to help. 

Getting a good haircut is good too however I would avoid a lot of layers, I have a lot of layers now and my hair suprisingly looks flatter.

I also would try cassia, its kinda like a henna only clear and it supposed to make your hair thicker Mehandi.com shop - Cassia Obovata makes your hair shiny, healthy and strong and restores gray or drab blond color!


----------



## godfreygirl (Apr 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pretty_pink13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have the same prob and I think that baby fine hair is due to diet and genetics. I would start eating a lot of protein and take biotin to help. *Mine is from genetics. It's been this way even when a girl. *
Getting a good haircut is good too however I would avoid a lot of layers, I have a lot of layers now and my hair suprisingly looks flatter. *I've heard both....get a good layered cut and avoid the layered cut. I guess it depends on the individual. *

I also would try cassia, its kinda like a henna only clear and it supposed to make your hair thicker Mehandi.com shop - Cassia Obovata makes your hair shiny, healthy and strong and restores gray or drab blond color! *I went to the site. It sounds like this is for light hair. I have dark hair. *

*I've tried SO many things. Here is the newest recipe I wrote down from a link for fine, thin, limp hair.**You Combine 3 tablespoons of deep conditioner with 3 tablespoons of Epsom Salt. *

*Microwave the mixture for 20 seconds. *

*Work the warm mixture through your hair from scalp to ends and leave on for 20 minutes. *

*Rinse with warm water. *

*Promotes body and life in your hair and restores curl to permed hair.*

*I'm going to try it...it can't hurt.*

*Thanks for the feedback. *


----------



## Pipsweet (Jun 12, 2008)

I completely agree with the layers- it's a myth, I think, because I have extremely flat hair and cutting it into layers just made it look thinner because I haven't got enough hair to cut away!


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's a few tips I've heard of:

&gt;Getting your hair cut into a bob style with bangs and long (not short) layers apparantly gives the illusion of thicker hair.

&gt;Washing your hair every day can make it limp so washing your hair less often could help. If you need to wash your hair daily then try and blow-dry less.

&gt;Brushing your hair when it's wet can make it thinner.

&gt;Blow dry your hair upside down!



Stand up, lean your head forward and blow dry your hair from root to the ends, blow dry your bangs with a rounded brush if you want. Run your fingers through your hair when your blow drying it. When your hair is dry flip it back as you lift your head.

&gt;I've heard that mousse is the best product to use to add volume (although when it comes to which one to pick i'm not much help as i've never used it, sorry!)

&gt;Dying your hair darker or getting low-lights will make your hair look thicker.

Hope I helped! Good Luck!


----------



## godfreygirl (Jun 16, 2008)

*Thank you for all the good advice. Also, for anyone else looking for help for thin and/or fine hair, I found two wonderful forums JUST for the care of &amp; and help for this by doing a google search. I'm not sure of all the rules, so I don't know if I can say where it is. But, one thing I found very interesting and I'm going to try it...can't hurt I hope ...was someone posted that they had lost hope and discovered a remedy mixing cold pressed castor oil and cayenne pepper together to make a paste. She said she rubs it into her hair, puts on a shower cap and leaves it in for at least 1 hour. She said she didn't understand how or why, but it works and gave her thicker hair when she'd given up hope on everything else. I have castor oil, but the cayenne pepper is now on my grocery list. We'll see...she didn't say how long it took.*

Originally Posted by *Pipsweet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I completely agree with the layers- it's a myth, I think, because I have extremely flat hair and cutting it into layers just made it look thinner because I haven't got enough hair to cut away! *I know exactly what you're dealing with. I've had fine hair all my life but it was thick. Now that I'm older, my hair is gradually getting thinner....not balding or in patches, just thinner. I've been using two VERY inexpensive products from "Got2B" that WORK very well. I discovered them when reading reviews on a web site...one is "got2b Styltini Double Shot 24-Hour Hair Thickener" and the other is "got2b 2 Sexy Voluptuous Volume Mousse". They work better than any other products I've tried, but I also HAVE to keep a body wave in my hair with a layered cut. Also, look at the post above (or below?) for* *the castor oil &amp; cayenne pepper paste remedy from a hair care forum...I'm going to try it. What are some of the things you do to help? What we'll do for beauty!



*


----------



## ticklishlpgrl (Jun 16, 2008)

i have the same problem too..suggestionis?


----------



## magosienne (Jun 16, 2008)

a haircut is imo what works best, keep your hair to a short or medium length. as for layers... the only layers i accept are those on the front, to flatter my heart shaped face. i suppose it mostly depends on your face and how it's done, it can look good, or not.

no styling products, i sometimes use Elnett but that's about it. the volumising mousse is okay but i find they build up on your scalp and leave your hair greasy the next morning. same goes for the volumising shampoos.

conditioner-avoid, only on the lengths every once in a while. hey, at least you save some money here



.

and i have literally abandoned to do any hairstyle with my hair, apart from the occasional ponytail or improvised bun with a chopstick. my hair's supple and thin so i'm not gonna waste time on styling when one blow erases all my work.

also, i avoid using my brushes too often, i prefer combs. for detangling there's one i like, it's a big comb in the form of a fork. it detangles and doesn't kill too much volume compared to a regular one.


----------



## lauren84 (Jun 16, 2008)

I recently started to use velcro rollers for 'volume' after a blow dry...it seems to help. I have noticed the shampoo I was using was all wrong...and it was mucho expensive so it's a relief on my pocket book that the relationship is over with that brand! I am using Pantene Ice shine and L'oreal pro volumizing and it is like night and day from my 65$ + per liter! My BF was freaked when he say me buy drugstore shampoo but it has helped me out alot. By no means am I a snob or against drugstore brands..but, I always thought for hair the more you spent meant the more it worked..was I wrong!


----------



## Lorelei_W (Jun 19, 2008)

Mix castor oil, yolk, one tbs of cognac and honey. Heat it up in the microwave (just a little bit), put on your hair for 1-2 hours. Wash out with a shampoo. Your hair will be in awesome condition.


----------

